# Maltese vs Yorkie



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I work with a lady who has yorkies and we are always yabbing at each other about whose dog is the best. It's all in good fun, but it made me start wondering which one really is best, if they are both wonderful, or if my little maltese really does far exceed her yorkies (which I lean more heavily towards.) 

So I thought I would ask some of you guys who have both breeds what the pros and cons are for each... if you guys don't mind sharing.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Maltese for sure! No I don't have a Yorkie but my parents did and he was a yapper...worse than Ollie!


----------



## Crysmas (Feb 12, 2012)

Before looking into the Maltese breed, I was definitely considering yorkies. They are MUCH easier to groom (their coats aren't PURE white), a bit more energetic and from what I've learnt, and seen, yorkies are a bit more spunky compared to Maltese. I personally believe that Maltese are a bit more toned down and loyal (which in my opinion, is an asset). 
if you're considering both breeds though, a morkie would be just as fun!
I don't think the breed is really what matters regarding temperament. Mostly, I think breed only relates to the physical attributes. A good dog results from a good owner.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yorkies were originally bred to be ratters. And they are terriers.....this means more hyper and perhaps more yappy. Although I too think it has a lot to do with their human family and the environment in which they are raised.

MALTESE on the other hand were born to sit on the Queen's lap. Just saying........:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Crysmas said:


> if you're considering both breeds though, a morkie would be just as fun!


I hope you're not serious  

I love both Maltese and Yorkies, but a con to the Yorkie is that it is not hypoallergenic. I can't be around them anymore, but when I was younger we had a super sweet boy named Tucker. Oh, another drawback is that at least the boys are very hard to house-break--maybe not as bright as a Maltese. But just as sweet and loving, for sure.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My sister had a Yorkie and I loved him to pieces. Then I got a Yorkie pup for my mom's friend and I had him for several weeks...and I loved him to pieces. If I couldn't have a Malt, I would want a Yorkie....however they ARE terriers, and as terriers they do terrier things: fence patrol, dig dig, yap yap, guard their domain. MiMi doesn't do any of that. The only time she barks is her happy bark: somebody is coming, somebody is coming, look at me, I love you, pick me up. 

Crysmas, bite your tongue hard. Do not say the word morkie. It is an insult to both breeds.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I kind of thought my Elizabeth was the more loving... lol... but she is a BARKER!! She barks when the boys shut a door, when someone comes in the room, when she sees something on TV, when she sees something in the window... when she doesn't see anything at all, but just thinks she sees something!! 

But she is soooo sweet and loving, I have learned to turn a deaf ear... or maybe I really am deaf from the high pitch barking... I'm not sure! LOL


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> My sister had a Yorkie and I loved him to pieces. Then I got a Yorkie pup for my mom's friend and I had him for several weeks...and I loved him to pieces. If I couldn't have a Malt, I would want a Yorkie....however they ARE terriers, and as terriers they do terrier things: fence patrol, dig dig, yap yap, guard their domain. MiMi doesn't do any of that. The only time she barks is her happy bark: somebody is coming, somebody is coming, look at me, I love you, pick me up.
> 
> *Crysmas, bite your tongue hard. Do not say the word morkie. It is an insult to both breeds.[/QUOTE*]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Crysmas said:


> Before looking into the Maltese breed, I was definitely considering yorkies. They are MUCH easier to groom (their coats aren't PURE white), a bit more energetic and from what I've learnt, and seen, yorkies are a bit more spunky compared to Maltese. I personally believe that Maltese are a bit more toned down and loyal (which in my opinion, is an asset).
> if you're considering both breeds though, a morkie would be just as fun!
> I don't think the breed is really what matters regarding temperament.* Mostly, I think breed only relates to the physical attributes. * A good dog results from a good owner.


While certainly the person who cares for and trains the dog is a big influence, temperament is *absolutely* a breed characteristic. So much so that dog aggressive dogs are tolerated in the show ring when it is a breed characteristic. Of course, there is a variation in individuals, but certain behaviors are expected of a particular breed.

For instance, in the standard for the bichon frise it states, " a cheerful disposition is the hallmark of the breed and one should settle for nothing less." 
Retrievers fetch, terriers are tenacious, shepherds guard. Temperament that fits the breed is even more important than physical attributes. Imagine having a border collie who was fearful, or a lab who wouldn't fetch, or a Maltese who didn't like to be held. Temperament is more important than looks, that is why pure bred dogs have endured for centuries. Temperament is why pure bred dogs exist in the first place.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I have two Maltese and a Yorkie and I love them all. However, the Malts are more even-tempered than the Yorkie, Axel. Axel is entertaining and cute but he's more high strung and territorial than Pax and Madison. I would love to have a female Yorkie, though, because they are MUCH easier to groom and Daddy frowns on me putting bows in his Axel's hair.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, I just had to put my two cents worth in this one!!!. We have one of each; Snuggles our Yorkie and Chrissy our Maltese and they both are great together. We could not love them more and happy that we have both of them. Our first Maltese (Angel) and our Yorkie Maggie were only three months apart and they were the best of buddies. And yes, their personalities are very different but we would get two together again in a heartbeat.
As a matter of fact, our Chrissy is more of a barker than our Snuggles. Chrissy actually "talks back" and not all that laid back for a Malt. Every dog has his/her own personality and are special in their own way.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You are so fortunate to have both. I really love both breeds, but I had to choose. Personality is unique, breed characteristic is what you get to expect. I am thinking that you have two really wonderful dogs. I do too. I chose to have a coton and a Malt. They are different, but blend beautifully. He loves her, she loves me, I love both of them.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ooh, I like this topic. At one point in my search, I was really debating between a Malt and a Yorkie. I even had this whole lists of pros and cons of each. And another thing was that I had met many Yorkies, I had only ever met one Maltese. So my decision was mostly based on the breed standard. I ended up deciding on a Maltese because I didn't want a high-energy feisty dog. Although I like those traits, I wanted a calmer dog. I already have a high-energy feisty chihuahua, I didn't want another one. Well, at least not now. I already have my next three breeds planned out. A Maltese, A Yorkie, and a Papillon


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I love yorkies only cause Sir Lovkins cousin is a yorkie and they play for hours on end.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a Maltese, a Maltese mix, a Yorkie, and am Granny to several Yorkies and foster Yorkies. Their individual personalities couldn't be more different. Ruby, our Yorkie, came to us as a senior rescue, so I'm not sure what she was like as a younger fluff, but she is the most laid back of the three. She will tolerate any type of handling and grooming. Nothing phases her. And, she loves people, children, and loves to snuggle with the others. She also loves to go places to visit.

But, she is nothing if not persistent and stubborn when she sets her mind to something. She wants to eat her meals at a certain time and will let me know if I'm a minute late - she will jump up and push as hard as she can on my leg until she's served. 

If one of the other fluffs has a bully stick and she wants it she will stand there and bark until she gets it and will not be distracted. She can be rather rude and has no doggy manners at all (which we are working on). It's funny that the Malts will just ignore her and keep chewing, while my Grand-Yorkies will always let her have the bully stick.

If not supervised she will stick her nose where it doesn't belong without a second thought so I always have to watch she doesn't irritate one of her sisters who will then try to put her in her place. Especially during meal time - if she finishes first she'll just go up to one of the others bowls and try to dig right in. I'm not sure if that's just her age or if she's always been like that. 

I love them all equally and for each of their own personalities and little quirks, but I have to say that Annie, my Maltese, has my favorite personality. She's a rescue, too, and does the silliest things - she could keep me laughing all day. Her nickname is Double Trouble.  She is always up to something!

As far as grooming and coats, Ruby the Yorkie, has my favorite - it NEVER mats and is a joy to comb - she's so silky. I think someone said they are not hypoallergenic - I'm pretty sure they are - as far as any dog can be - Ruby has hair not fur just like the Malts. I'm allergic to regular dog fur and Ruby doesn't bother me at all. 

With all that said - when and if I ever get another fluff it will be a Maltese - unless another rescue like Ruby comes along and needs a home.

Here's the crew. Sophie the ballerina is my Maltese mix; Annie the devil is my Maltese; Ruby the witch is my yorkie; Yoda the pumpkin is my grand-yorkie; and Gizmo sans costume is my yorkie mix grand fluff (I need to take newer pics)!:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

According to the breed characteristics, Laurel thinks SHE IS A YORKIE!!! She barks more, digs(my Yorkies don't) more territorial, more energy, more bossy!!! Violet is sweet, gentle, barks very little, and very obedient. Hardy does what Laurel does. I've always had the two breeds together and it's mostly the personality of the dog. The only reason that I got a second Yorkie instead of a second Maltese was the grooming. My Yorkies that I've had never mat or tangle. Their hair color doesn't show the tear stains or dirty paws. Their hair does not shed either and seems to dry faster. But.... My Maltese do love to sit on your lap, where my Yorkies prefer to sit beside you. Laurel is the funniest , silliest, loving little dog, despite her faults, she is also the most loving!!!!! I also feel more protective towards her because she acts more baby like. The Yorkies are more intelligent, they get things a whole lot faster than Maltese.(not just mine now ,but the ones that are at the bridge) I couldn't choose one over the other,but if I get another it will be a Maltese. I want to experience a dog from a reputable breeder and also got to even out the breeds that I have 2 of each!!!LOL


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

sophie said:


> I have a Maltese, a Maltese mix, a Yorkie, and am Granny to several Yorkies and foster Yorkies. Their individual personalities couldn't be more different. Ruby, our Yorkie, came to us as a senior rescue, so I'm not sure what she was like as a younger fluff, but she is the most laid back of the three. She will tolerate any type of handling and grooming. Nothing phases her. And, she loves people, children, and loves to snuggle with the others. She also loves to go places to visit.
> 
> But, she is nothing if not persistent and stubborn when she sets her mind to something. She wants to eat her meals at a certain time and will let me know if I'm a minute late - she will jump up and push as hard as she can on my leg until she's served.
> 
> ...


 
Bless thier precious hearts. All your babies are so adorable. I never had a Yorkie, did have a beagle who I loved so much, and have had Malts since. I think it just comes down to each little personality. I have to admit, I am addicted to Maltese, but I love every breed in exsistence. But as far as choosing which breed, just for me, I will always have a Maltese, I love them dearly, each one is so different, but yet, have the same base line characteristics. They just stole my heart and won't give it back :wub:

Good luck with whatever breed you choose.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

@ Sophie's mom-what adorable pics!:wub: Your Yorkie is so cute.:wub: I, too, considered getting a Yorkie. A friend of mine had one. His name was "Mikey" and he was the sweetest, most adorable, little guy. The reason I chose the Maltese is because of their temperament..they are a little more "relaxed" and cuddly-a true lap dog. Also, the Maltese (generally speaking) has fewer health issues than the Yorkie. The Yorkie has a higher incidence of knee problems and liver shunt athough these conditions are found in both breeds. Perhaps this is because the Yorkie is a more popular breed.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

hi

i have a girl yorkie she is 3 years old her name is emily.and she is the boss of the house.sweet girl.good manner.get on good with everyone.

here she is.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

frankie said:


> hi
> 
> i have a girl yorkie she is 3 years old her name is emily.and she is the boss of the house.sweet girl.good manner.get on good with everyone.
> 
> here she is.


Emily is beautiful!!! Yorkies are wonderful !


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

frankie said:


> hi
> 
> i have a girl yorkie she is 3 years old her name is emily.and she is the boss of the house.sweet girl.good manner.get on good with everyone.
> 
> here she is.


Emily is stunning!!! She sure makes me want a female Yorkie!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

All of the yorkies here are gorgeous!! I guess it is all preference. Yorkies are so cute, but when I see a maltese, I just melt!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I've only had one of each breed, but our Yorkie Tiger was way more independent (tho my Yorkie was more like my little brother than my baby!) than my Maltese Ozzie (aka my white shadow!), who were bred to be lap dogs rather than ratters. But I love both breeds and totally want a Morkie someday!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Love, love, both the Yorkie and the Maltese!!! We have had four Yorkies, and two Malts and I would get another one of either in a heart beat. Snuggles is 13 years old and has never been a yapper, more engergetic or displayed some of the other charastics that a typical Terrier is known for. As a matter of fact, Chrissy who is 4 yrs. old is far more noisy and energetic and still acts very much like a puppy.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> I hope you're not serious
> 
> I love both Maltese and Yorkies, but a con to the Yorkie is that it is not hypoallergenic. I can't be around them anymore, but when I was younger we had a super sweet boy named Tucker. Oh, another drawback is that at least the boys are very hard to house-break--maybe not as bright as a Maltese. But just as sweet and loving, for sure.


Who said yorkies aren't hypoallergenic? They don't shed, their hair is more human like. Just like most maltese. I am actually slightly allergic to my maltese but not my yorkies.

I have both yorkies and maltese. I would say they all vary in personalities. I prefer the yorkie because they are a package deal, playful and cuddly. I love their terrier personality that keeps me laughing. And my yorkies are all cuddle bugs, if they aren't playing they are on my lap and they sleep under the covers with me every night. I love my Sugar, she is a real sweet heart that loves everyone but compared to the yorkies she is kinda boring because she doesn't like to play much, she would rather sit on your lap all day. I like the variety, playing and cuddling.
And neither my yorkies or my malt are yappy. I think that varies on personalities and how good of a trainer you are because I've met some yappy yorkies and some yappy maltese.

They are both great breeds and you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I have one of each, both females and LOVE them both! I do have to admit though, that while the whole "ratting" thing with Bayleigh (the yorkie) is hillarious, it gets annoying when she's constantly snuffing around the yard. Lexie was definitely the easier puppy, Bayleigh about wore me out til we got past the teenager stage.

I had a schnauzer for 15 years, so did kind of knew what to expect with the terriers. It just depends on what you're looking for I guess. I find the yorkie more maintenance intensive. Bayleigh can't go more than a week without a bath and Lexie can go two or more, but they are both SO sweet!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I once fostered a yorkie named Picasso whom I loved so much. He was a fun little guy. I love both breeds. Heck, I am a dog lover who loves all breeds, but a maltese, at least one, must rule my house at anytime if I ever went into another breed of dogs.



MySugarBaby said:


> I have both yorkies and maltese. I prefer the *yorkie because they are a package deal, playful and cuddly*. If they aren't playing they are on my lap.


I am not sure how many maltese you had, but there are the package deal sort of malts out there - playful and cuddly. I have two of them in maltese bodies. My Snowy is 8 yet still so playful, fun, goofy and cracks us up. Actually, he prefers to play and isn't so fond of sitting on a lap. He'd rather just stay close to you. He gets bored of doing nothing and prefers to do something. Crystal on the other hand is fine with whatever the plan is. If you want her to sit on your lap , at anytime, she'll do that. If you wanna play, she'll do that too. Whereas with Snowy, you'll first have to worn his energy down first. 



MySugarBaby said:


> I love my Sugar, she is a real sweet heart that loves everyone but compared to the yorkies she is kinda boring because she doesn't like to play much, she would rather sit on your lap all day.


I am sure that is more of an individual thing more than a breed as a whole thing because again the above description doesn't fit the two maltese I know and interract with in a daily basis. They are everything but boring. Just some links to their stories and photos to refer to what I am talking about.....
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/113550-once-upon-time.html
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/115079-malts-took-over-surf-board.html
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/114704-sunnyland-collars-picture-heavy.html
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-...ltese-splash-snowy-crystal-guests-inside.html



MySugarBaby said:


> They are both great breeds and you can't go wrong with either one.


I agree


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> I find the yorkie more maintenance intensive. Bayleigh can't go more than a week without a bath and Lexie can go two or more, but they are both SO sweet!!!


I agree. Our Yorkie seemed to get greasy much faster, whereas my Maltese can go so much longer without a bath; his fur stays silky! Also, our Yorkie, Tiger, would only sit next to you, maybe cuddle your side if you were lucky! Ozzie, my Maltese, loves to be in my lap or right next to me... and he is more of a shadow; Tiger would wait a minute before following you (if he decided to at all)!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I agree. Our Yorkie seemed to get greasy much faster, whereas my Maltese can go so much longer without a bath; his fur stays silky! Also, our Yorkie, Tiger, would only sit next to you, maybe cuddle your side if you were lucky! Ozzie, my Maltese, loves to be in my lap or right next to me... and he is more of a shadow; Tiger would wait a minute before following you (if he decided to at all)!


I agree my Yorkies like to sit beside me, but Laurel likes to sit on my lap! Laurel is the one who gets dirty looking and will mat, but not Violet and Hardy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll be honest--0--*I haven't read the entire thread due to time restrictions, but I would not consider ANY other dog than a maltese---pure & simple for me. If it isn't a maltese, then it s just a dog. Sorry.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I'll be honest--0--*I haven't read the entire thread due to time restrictions, but I would not consider ANY other dog than a maltese---pure & simple for me. If it isn't a maltese, then it s just a dog. Sorry.


Uh Oh Sandi, all of us Yorkie and different breed owners....... are coming for you !!!!!!LOL


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> Uh Oh Sandi, all of us Yorkie and different breed owners....... are coming for you !!!!!!LOL


Yeah, Sandi...you gotta watch out for these Yorkies. They can be bad dudes!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

You got that right Deb!!! You have not lived until you have owned a Yorkie!!! And I would get another one in a heart beat. As a matter of fact, I have already done some research on the Biewer Yorkie and they too are just adorable!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> Yeah, Sandi...you gotta watch out for these Yorkies. They can be bad dudes!


 Love the photo. I used to have a Yorkie whom I adored and thought he was super smart so I'm on that fence of loving both of them to pieces


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> Yeah, Sandi...you gotta watch out for these Yorkies. They can be bad dudes!


 
OMG Glenda!!!!! :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> Yeah, Sandi...you gotta watch out for these Yorkies. They can be bad dudes!


OMG!!! How cute is that pic!!! I need that outfit for Hardy and Violet when they go chipmunk hunting!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> Yeah, Sandi...you gotta watch out for these Yorkies. They can be bad dudes!


:behindsofa: :behindsofa: :shy: :shy: :yield: :yield:

:wub::wub:

It is a good thing I live so far away!!!!!! 
Thanks Deb!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL..you said exactly what I was thinking. Maltese are so human like. I couldn't be happier with my Maltese. I had the Mini Schnauzer for 15 years. I know the terrier barking. Rocky will bark at a bird that lands on "his" patio. But will stop immediately. He's not a yapper. And oh do I love the fact that he is such a cuddler and will sit on my lap. But if I asked him if he wanted to play, he'd run for his rope and plays till my arm hurts. The only thing is the daily brushing and eye cleaning. He is starting to get stains and I cut them out but they come right back. But I love his fresh smell...I kiss him a hundred times a day!:thumbsup: I've never owned a Yorkie but know friends that do. I prefer the hair and temperment of the Maltese.



edelweiss said:


> I'll be honest--0--*I haven't read the entire thread due to time restrictions, but I would not consider ANY other dog than a maltese---pure & simple for me. If it isn't a maltese, then it s just a dog. Sorry.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> LOL..you said exactly what I was thinking. Maltese are so human like. I couldn't be happier with my Maltese. I had the Mini Schnauzer for 15 years. I know the terrier barking. Rocky will bark at a bird that lands on "his" patio. But will stop immediately. He's not a yapper. And oh do I love the fact that he is such a cuddler and will sit on my lap. But if I asked him if he wanted to play, he'd run for his rope and plays till my arm hurts. The only thing is the daily brushing and eye cleaning. He is starting to get stains and I cut them out but they come right back. But I love his fresh smell...I kiss him a hundred times a day!:thumbsup: I've never owned a Yorkie but know friends that do. I prefer the hair and temperment of the Maltese.


Amen! You said it, GF!:yes:


----------

